# Smart Wheels vs Espuma Revolution vs Sonax Full Effect vs.....?



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Will be in the market for some more wheel cleaner soon, looking more for good results than good economy. I like the results detailersdomain posted of the Sonax Full Effect but the downside is that it's £55 for 5 litres and is meant to be used neat, so it's a touch on the expensive side.

So how does you rate either AS Smart Wheels or Espuma Revolution if you have used both?
I'm nearly through 5 litres of Very Cherry and would like to try something different.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Espuma is the best wheel cleaner I've used (used most available in the UK), but I tend to buy Smart Wheels because I can get it quickly from my local rep.

I wouldn't pay £55 for the Sonax, that's crazy!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I dont have espuma but i use smart wheels all the time its a great wheel cleaner.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not used the others but espuma revoultion is superb IMO


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Good to go on so far ta.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

only used smart wheels myself and really cant see myself changing tbh. really is a great product and only costs around £13.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

We use smartwheel on every detail, well almost. Very good value and a great cleaner. Also readily available.
But Revolution has the edge on cleaning with the same dilution rate. But as mentioned is more expensive.

But if you decide to try revolution. You will not be disappointed in it.
Full effect is a AIO wheel cleaner so slightly different in its make up and carries out a deeper clean of the wheels. But not recommended for every clean. But a costly addition none the less. I personally would use it a few times a year to really give the wheels a spring clean.
Gordon.
Gordon.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Sonax is the best - only thing that comes close is P21S Power Gel - if you've got the cash, I'd buy the Sonax first, the P21S second and something like Diablo for the general wash... If you just want one wheel cleaner, I think the P21S is 'safer' than the Sonax, but it just doesn't get the wheels as clean - almost, but not quite.

All very expensive, unless it just for your car, then only the best will do.

Try 500ml bottles first to see what you think - if you find any 5L bottles of P21S green, I'd probably use that for my weekly wash instead of diablo (currently use Diablo at 1:2 or 1:4 at the moment).

I'm going to take Gordon's advise, and try some smartwheels - used/have some Revolution at 10:1 and like it for general use, but won't be replacing it.

Also, the only two times my wheels were 100% clean were:
- Sonax Xtreme Full Effect
- Steam cleaner, with a bit of APC, and a bit of Iron Cut afterwards


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's very interesting reading Gordon/Tosh.
I was really interested in Sonax but really put off by the price. To be honest, if I could afford to splash out 55 quid on 5L, then I'd use it all the time, but I think 5L would probably last 10-12 washes and it's not economical (although I don't wash my car as I often as I like).

Revolution seems to be quite cheap compared to some of the other brands I've seen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

I used smart wheels and revolution.

I use revolution for deep cleaning of wheels.

I dont use smart wheels any more since revolution does it better (for me) however, its not a weekly wash wheel cleaner for me, for that I use G202 or Diablo. (G202 at 100:1 for alloys).

Not tried sonax just down to the price for 5L, might go for 500ml just as a tester.

Oh I use the revolution in this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHEMICAL-RESI...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item48327f3195

Which I bought from AG cheaper than the link.

(Sorry I dont know if any traders on here sell it)

Oh, Tim at Envy Valeting sells the revolution in 1L bottles :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I use Smartwheels and Revolution. Cant comment on the Sonax.
Smartwheels is easy to get from a lot of local reps, dilutes 3:1 for general use and is £14 odd so works out £0.93 per L at working strength.
Revolution is not available so easily but dilutes 10:1 for general use (I tend to use @ 8:1) and is £16.22 so works out at £0.32 per L at working strength. 
I do get confused as to how people say that Rev is expensive!!! Obviously dont consider the dilution factors

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys - I didn't think Revolution was expensive, certainly no more expensive than some of the other dilutable wheel cleaners I've seen.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a sample of revolution sent me by a friend and had the dillutions written on the bottle.
Had a go with it as if the dillutions were correct it would be more % per £.
Might just of been me but I thought smartwheels had the edge cleaning wise.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

johnnyguitar said:


> That's very interesting reading Gordon/Tosh.
> I was really interested in Sonax but really put off by the price. To be honest, if I could afford to splash out 55 quid on 5L, then I'd use it all the time, but I think 5L would probably last 10-12 washes and it's not economical (although I don't wash my car as I often as I like).
> 
> Revolution seems to be quite cheap compared to some of the other brands I've seen.


I use 100ml of Sonax on four wheels, once a month - same amount with all my wheel cleaners really - if you try the 500ml, you should get 5 cars out of it...


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Started using P21s/R222 about 2 months ago and can’t believe how good is this product. Used many different wheel cleaners in the past but this is so far The best. A bit pricy but worth all money. I got it of flbay 5L around £70


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Does sound quite pricey - I would probably plump for the Sonax at that price.
I have multispokes and tend to find I use quite a lot of cleaner.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you tried cleaning them once properly, then protecting them properly? I only use Shampoo on mine now, no point in using expensive chemicals on a regular basis.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Have you tried cleaning them once properly, then protecting them properly? I only use Shampoo on mine now, no point in using expensive chemicals on a regular basis.


Totally agree with russ, every few months, wheels off, deep clean, de tar, clay, 215 then 1000, quick wipeover with 425 and just look after them with diablo cut right down, but as he said, shampoo would then be adequate:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Up until yesterday I didn't own a pair of stands and only got a half decent jack a couple of weeks ago - the next job I do on my wife's car is to get the wheels off, cleaned and protected, but I'd still like a decent cleaner.
I have quite fussy wheels and am prone to missing bits so would be nice to be able to coat them in a chemical that will take the dirt with it when the chemical is rinsed off.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> Up until yesterday I didn't own a pair of stands and only got a half decent jack a couple of weeks ago - the next job I do on my wife's car is to get the wheels off, cleaned and protected, but I'd still like a decent cleaner.
> I have quite fussy wheels and am prone to missing bits so would be nice to be able to coat them in a chemical that will take the dirt with it when the chemical is rinsed off.


easily done with a shampoo on well protected wheels, and a good blast of the PW


----------



## JimC64 (Mar 17, 2009)

Having tried everything, or at least most everything, nothing and I mean nothing touches Sonax Full effect wheel cleaner.

At around £12 - £15 or so fo a 16 fl oz trigger bottle its very expensive, buying the 5 litres at around £52 means that is around £5.20 for 16 fl oz ( put it in your own spray bottle )

Its quite simply the best, bar none, in my opinion of course.
Having ran out of the last 16 fl oz spray bottle after buying 6 off at a great price, I'm about to order 5 litres
I recommend it to everyone


----------

